
Zuck’s Sis Doesn’t Seem To Like The Instagram Changes Either - king3andre
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/18/the-backlash-continues-zucks-sis-doesnt-seem-to-like-the-instagram-changes-either/
======
nostrademons
So, is anyone besides me unsettled by the need to turn the actions of _family
members_ of prominent tech-industry figures into news headlines? She doesn't
even work for Facebook, she works for a competitor. It's stories like these
that lead to policies where you have to "toe the party line" for fear that
anything you say can and will be used against your employer or family members.

She's a private citizen entitled to her own views. If you need Arielle
Zuckerburg or TechCrunch to tell you how to feel on the Instagram ToS change,
get some fucking confidence of your own.

~~~
jgeorge
I'm troubled by the fact that it's news at all what someone's family member
thinks. I mean I know in this case Arielle is a prominent figure in the tech
world on her own, and as such her opinion on things like this may be more
news-worthy than what Jeff Bezos' sister in law's ex-husband's housekeeper's
uncle's opinion is, but if that's the case make it newsworthy that her opinion
is such-and-such, not that Mark Zuckerberg's /sister's/ opinion is such-and-
such.

------
king3andre
Oof, death to Instagram

